# [ 2012 ] Grand Regency in Branson



## sarahtme (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello all! I was wondering if anyone had heard anything about the Colonnade buying the Grand Regency and taking over Mgt from Spinnaker. As of this last Saturday, Checkin was at Colonnade. I wouldn't know anything about it, except I had called to confirm checkin for my father. Any idea how long management companys take generaly take to notify owners?


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 24, 2012)

We're owners at Grand Regency and haven't heard anything about this, but I don't doubt it either. Spinnaker had been managing GR during a period where the original developer had filed bankruptcy and GR had been used in some way to secure loans that were involved. As I understand it, the bankruptcy has been settled. 

We did receive notification from Spinaker that they would be the management company for French Quarter Resort in Branson. I had just assumed since those two resrots had been tied together since we became owners that Spinnaker would be managing GR as well. I wasn't certain they'd want that resort and had wondered what would happen to it. I guess maybe they didn't take or bid on the management contract for GR after all. It would be nice if someone would let us know since this affects booking, exchanging, paying MF's and most of all, resale. We had thought about giving away our ownership there but had put it on the back burner because Spinnaker requests a transfer fee AND advance payment of MF's to the tune of $1,500. Since the MF's were only $285 as of last year for our one bedroom unit, we elected to keep the week. If I don't have to pay those advance MF's then we'll be back in the market to give this week away. It's been a good exchange week but, we own to many timeshares as it is and just don't need it. 

I suppose we'll find out for certain who manages GR when it comes time to pay MF's. If Spinnaker isn't managing the resort then I don't see them sending out bills. I guess if I get a little time this week I'll call Spinnaker to see if they're still handling the billing for GR.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 25, 2012)

I called this morning. Somethings up but I wasn't able to get to the bottom of it. The bankruptcy at French Quarter that had things tied up has been settled and "decisions have been made." The problem is getting to the right department becuase the two people I talked too weren't in the loop. The first tried to transfer me to customer service and I got cut off. The second time I tried to go directly to customer service, who said they thought decisions had been made but they weren't certain. They tried to transfer me to the legal department but, I got the message service. I decided it wasn't really worth the trouble to leave a message and play phone tag. I'll assume owners will be notified when the dust has settled. Right now it's still pretty fresh after the bankruptcy settlement and it's likely to take a couple of months for the contracts to be finalized, transfered or whatever has to be done. 

My feelings are it's safe to assume Spinnaker isn't that interested in managing this orphan resort with only two buildings and no amenities. There probably isn't a lot of profit in managing GR and, I doubt they'd have any interest in building the project out since they've recently started Palace View Heights. Essentially, Spinnaker is going in a different direction.

The quesion becomes what will the next management company do with the property? There is more land and there was plans for another 3 to 5 buildings. Perhaps Colonnade is interested in expanding the inventory to create new sales? It's more likely Spinnaker just didn't want it and found someone else to take over management of the resort. My gut feeling is that GR will never be anything other than the two buildings that exist now. This seems to me to be one of those situations that's ripe for the project to be disolved, sold or abandoned depending on what the original documents say can be done. I really wouldn't have a problem if they shut the property down and disolved all ownerships. Even if I got nothing, it's still easier than selling or giving the week away.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 16, 2012)

I received our MF bill this weekend. Colonnade has definately taken over the management of Grand Regency. 

They have stated they have planned repairs of painting, replacing heating/cooling systems and upgrading the linens. They also plan on installing wifi throughout the two buildings. They did now say if wifi would be an extra charge to use or if it would be included in the MF's we pay. 

What has me disturbed is that Southwind apparently hasn't let Colonnade know which owners made advance payments. SWM required advance MF payments in order to reserve/deposit a unit with I.I. We paid $300 in advance in July figuring that MF's would go up to close to that amount. Fortunately I printed a receipt showing payment had been made and I have a reciept from our advance payment of 2011's fee's. 

The management change could be a good thing for us. We had contemplated giving this week away because we just don't need it. We hung onto it becuase we were getting some really decent trades for a low expense week. When I decided it was time to get rid of the week, SWM put into place a requirement of advance MF payments of $1,500 PLUS a title transfer fee. I didn't feel like paying the equivelent of 5 years MF's at the time PLUS a transfer fee PLUS likely having to pay closing costs. Assuming Colonnade has no such requirement of advance MF payments, it may be time to look into what it takes to transfer ownership of a week we really just don't need.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 19, 2012)

If you really want to give the week away I think I would be calling the Missouri Attorney General’s office.  I don’t see how they can require you to pay advanced maintenance fees.  Even the transfer fees sound iffy if you don’t use them for the closing.  Is this a points or weeks resort?  I am speaking as if this was a deeded weeks resort; if it is points then you are probably out of luck as you don’t actually have a deed.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 19, 2012)

BigRedOne said:


> If you really want to give the week away I think I would be calling the Missouri Attorney General’s office.  I don’t see how they can require you to pay advanced maintenance fees.  Even the transfer fees sound iffy if you don’t use them for the closing.  Is this a points or weeks resort?  I am speaking as if this was a deeded weeks resort; if it is points then you are probably out of luck as you don’t actually have a deed.



The MO ag isn't going to touch this one. Almost all resort charge a transfer fee of some sort for handling.

As to the $1,500 advance MF payment, that was a Southwind Management thing. Since SWM is no longer the managing entity, it's no longer a problem. I spoke briefly with the new resort management group today and the girl wasn't certain about the process. They appear to have their hands full and are not all that well organized. This really sounds like an individual who thought managing timeshares would be a profitable venture. I'll wait until after the first of the year and call back. I doubt they'll have the same restrictions as SWM as far as advance MF's and transfer fee's. I do expect to pay a transfer fee.

Sure I could seek legal representation but, in the end, lawyering up would only cost more than paying most fee's. Even the $1,500 advance MF's plus transfer fee's would likely be less expensive than paying court cost and legal fee's. Even if the MO AG wanted to piece of that, it would take longer than I would be willing to wait. 

With luck it will be a reasonably simple transfer process and I'll be able to find someone who can use the week. It's been a good exchange week but, we own 8 timeshares and take only 6 vacations per year. Something needs to give and this week is the low hanging fruit on the tree, so even though it's the least expensive week and we've received good exchanges, it's the one week we really don't feel we need.


----------



## ao8294 (May 11, 2013)

*Grand Regency*



sarahtme said:


> Hello all! I was wondering if anyone had heard anything about the Colonnade buying the Grand Regency and taking over Mgt from Spinnaker. As of this last Saturday, Checkin was at Colonnade. I wouldn't know anything about it, except I had called to confirm checkin for my father. Any idea how long management companys take generaly take to notify owners?


 Sarahtme, it's hard trying to contact management. My wife and I was staying at the Westgate and decided to visit Spinaker. The receptionist told us they don't own it and gave us a piece a paper stating the Colonade own it. Now it's a uphill battle to get weeks straighten out. We own week 25 but they bank 2012 week as week 2. Maintenace fee was paid and the Colonade haven't deposit our 2013 week yet either. We been emailing this person Michelle Grewal with this email address 
colonnade.regencyreservation@gmail.com, but she's not responding.
I'm wondering if this a valid address.We been dealing with this 9/12


----------



## branson is 10 (May 13, 2013)

It's Michell.  He's the son of the  guy that is managing the Colonnade and Regency.  They are new to timeshare and it could be part of the problem.  Good luck


----------



## dougp26364 (May 14, 2013)

branson is 10 said:


> It's Michell.  He's the son of the  guy that is managing the Colonnade and Regency.  They are new to timeshare and it could be part of the problem.  Good luck



When I called them about our MF's having been pre-paid, it sounded as if they were inexperienced enough that it was going to take some effort to get everything in order. My thought was they didn't do enough checking into Grand Regency before agreeing to manage the property. Spinnaker really didn't do anything more than they had to do, including maintenance. The resort appears to be in need of new roofing and potentially new siding. At the very least it's overdue to be painted. 

Perhaps they saw an opportunity for sales by trying to build out the resort. There were only two buildings completed when the original developer failed. The resort has since been in limbo going from one management company to another (French Quarter Resort to Spinnaker and now Colonade). We've owned a unit at Grand Regency for maybe 8 years and this is the third management company to be in charge.

It would be interesting if Colonade decided to continue to build and develope the resort. I beileve the original plans called for a few more buildings (6 is stuck in my brain for some reason), a clubhouse and a pool. 

For us the reality is we don't really care if the resort remains with just the two buildings or if it's expanded. As it sits, the units are of good size and quality. We can use the resort comfortably since we don't require amenities when we're in Branson. It's also exchanged reasonably well for us. getting us into resorts in Breckenridge and Lake Tahoe that would have cost us more to own than exchange into. Of course if they expand it, it will become a more attractive resort to many, might improve the resale value (or attractiveness to give it away) and make it a little more comfortable as a resort vs a nice place unit to stay in. 

No matter what the new management team elects to do, I'm certain MF's will go up. In order for the resort to continue, they'll have to collect more. French Quarter Resort LLC and Spinnaker weren't collecting enough to adaquately maintain the resort. Colonade has stated there was no funds in the cash reserves when they took over for improvements, repairs or general maintenance. It's getting to be an older resort and without funds set aside to replace furniture, carpeting, fixtures heating/cooling, painting/siding and roofing, things could get bad. For 2013 our MF increase was 25%. I doubt that was enough and I expect another similar increase next year. Fortunately it's still cheap enough at $354 to make it a bargain exchanger so I'm not in a hurry to bail. Another 25% increase will get us to $442, which is reasonable but will get me to thinking about whether we really need this week or not. It's essentially an extra week, one that I considered a throw-away week, and isn't necessary for our vacation needs. I've only kept it because we like to go to Colorado in the spring and fall and it's done a great job of getting us there for a relatively low price point. When it gets to the point it's about even in cost to buy a resale Colorado week vs exchanging this one, then it's time to give this one away and find what we want in Colorado.


----------



## pjsincdd (Jul 18, 2013)

*Grand Regency @ Thousand Hills*

Well I have been in contact with this new management 3 times. We never got a bill for our MF and do not know where to send it.  We want to deposit with II and sent in form to do so.  Was told it goes in a drawer and someone comes in to do this have not heard a thing.  I have called accounting dept. no return call about MF any Ideas.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 20, 2013)

I have my doubts about this management group. I had a devil of a time just getting a hold of someone to ask a few questions and, when I did, they couldn't answer even the most basic questions like: How to I reserve and deposit a week with I.I.? Do I need to pay MF's in advance if I want to deposit my week? Do I choose the week or is a week choosen for me? Does Grand Regency Bulk bank weeks? Where would I send my MF payment? 

The person answering the phone was the front desk clerk at the Colonade. There doesn't appear to be any office staff to assist owners. This should be interesting when it comes time to pay MF's. Last year we recieved 6 or 7 bills despite the fact we had paid in advance. Fortuately I have a reciept from Spinnaker showing the payment an I wrote down the information when I called and paid the difference at the end of last year. 

I wonder how long it will take this management group to run this resort into the ground? It's not as if Grand Regency was ever a high flying resort anyway. It seems to have had issues from day 1. We've kept it because it was a low cost week that exchanged well and was a nice place to stay in Branson. Now I'm wondering how much trouble it's going to be and if it's worth keeping.


----------



## roberth34 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Grand Regency*

I have not received any notice that Grand Regency "management" has changed hands. One of our friends who has several time share in Branson informed us that Grand Regency was under "new management".  I have not had any contact from the new management team as yet.  We like the Grand Regency but it seems like "management" has been a problem there.  Does anyone have a telephone # of the new "Management Company".  Thank you
Robert Hinckley, Pierre, S.D.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 24, 2013)

roberth34 said:


> I have not received any notice that Grand Regency "management" has changed hands. One of our friends who has several time share in Branson informed us that Grand Regency was under "new management".  I have not had any contact from the new management team as yet.  We like the Grand Regency but it seems like "management" has been a problem there.  Does anyone have a telephone # of the new "Management Company".  Thank you
> Robert Hinckley, Pierre, S.D.



They are now managed by The Colonade management team. Try this # 417) 336-6288. I wouldn't expect much. When I called, I got the front desk kid and he kept saying I needed to talk to the new manager (can't recall his name), who wasn't there. 

They weren't responding to E-mails and the kid I talked too said they were having E-mail issues and had a new E-mail account. I told him it would be GREAT if they'd let owners know how to contact them. The return E-mail address I have is frontdeskhoa@outlook.com . 

Last year I recieved about a half dozen MF bills despite the fact I had pre-paid MF's through Spinnaker when they were managing the resort (pre-bankruptcy settlement). Management seems horribly disorganized and ill equiped to manage a Motel 6 let alone two timeshares in Branson. The kid I spoke with couldn't answer the most basic questions such as where to make advanced MF payments, how to reserve a week, how to deposit a week with I.I. or any other simple question asked. He kept telling me I'd need to speak with the resort manager. Right now this is about the most messed up timeshare I think I've ever seen. I'm wishing I'd have paid the $1,500 advance MF payments required by Spinnaker and dumped the resort week. We've had good exchanges in the past using this week. I anticipate we'll still get good exchanges IF I can get the resort management to tell me how to reserve/deposit our week with I.I.

Fortunately, I'm in no big rush. I may just request a November week, then take a 4 day vacation and go see the Christmas light next year. Maybe by then they'll get their act together or go bankrupt again and finally liquidate the resort, which at this point in time would be fine by me.


----------



## JeffBrown (Jul 24, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> Last year I recieved about a half dozen MF bills despite the fact I had pre-paid MF's through Spinnaker when they were managing the resort (pre-bankruptcy settlement). Management seems horribly disorganized and ill equiped to manage a Motel 6 let alone two timeshares in Branson.



I am advising all of our clients with GR weeks to file with the MO AG, and many have as this new managing entity has violated several of the HOA management rules, as well as the disorganized tracking of money that was previously prepaid and current payments.

I do hope things work out but in my discussions with the BBB and AG they are being inundated with the complaints and it's not looking good.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 25, 2013)

While I'm not impressed I'm not certain this can all be laid at the feet of current management. Southwind was all that great to deal with either IMHO. If they didn't properly transfer all their financial records I can see that being an issue. 

On the other hand, the responce that they don't put account numbers on the MF billing I find idiotic. Every other business that bills me puts my account # on the bill. Doctors, utility companies, municipalities and banks ALL put the account numbers on bills or documents. I have to call BS on the excuse that they didn't put the account #'s on the MF bills to protect the customer.


----------



## highwayman820 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Surprise Surprise*

I received notification of the change in ownership when I received my MF in 2012. Last year I had my week deposited with II no problem. This year I sent in a request the first of June to deposit my week and just got it deposited 2 weeks ago. I made numerous to Collanade to the manager, Brandi Buckingham, which went unanswered. I finally checked with the BBB and found out The Collanade has a terrible BBB rating. I found a page with numerous complaints against The Collanade. These were from failing to deposit a week to failing to finish paper work on units that were sold. Some of these were not completed after 2 and 3 months. My week was deposited 2 days after filing an online complaint with BBB. I and my wife went to the resort in April after receiving a letter from The Collanade about the upgrades and repairs being made on the resort. They put us in a room that did not have a working furnace. It got very cold and the air conditioner was running non stop. I finally turned it off at the breaker box and the next day a repairman fixed the problem. The unit was in very bad shape. Carpet was worn with holes in it. A drawer in the kitchen had a broken front. The shower leaked on the floor. As for depositing your week, you have to get in touch with owner relations and they can email you a form that you now have to fill out and submit to them. I don't plan on staying at the resort in the near future but will continue to use my week to travel other places.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 13, 2014)

I always had better luck calling and telling them first that I wanted to make an advance payment on our MF's, then requesting they transfer me to customer service or wherever was necessary to request my week be deposited with I.I. I never sent in a mail request and I always paid our MF's the same time I requested our week be deposited. I've done this with every TS company we own and it's always worked out better than making the request by mail.

As for rating with the BBB, pretty much EVERY timeshare management company gets an F. That's not really a surprise.


----------

